# Big Smallmouth Big Smiles



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

Took the Family down to River to Carp Fish and the kid instantly Hooked into a Giant Smallie! He was all smiles and kept bragging to his Mom about how big it was and how mine were all smaller fine with Me!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

That smallie is half as long as your boy! Wow congratulations to him.


----------



## 'eye guy (May 1, 2009)

Great day.Like the color on that one.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Chuck T Mechling said:


> Took the Family down to River to Carp Fish and the kid instantly Hooked into a Giant Smallie! He was all smiles and kept bragging to his Mom about how big it was and how mine were all smaller fine with Me!
> View attachment 365033
> 
> 
> View attachment 365035


Good Job Dad !!


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

Thanks gents!! She was gorgeous. Wish I knew how much she weighed. I had my scale but didn’t want to risk hurting her.


----------

